# Genesee County Search and Rescue



## tbarden11

I figured this would be as good of a place as any to post this. I am the vice president and HR of this search group. We are a very organized group, train at least once a month. A lot of our training involves the use of navigation, map reading, GPS use, radio communications, first aid. If you are interested in taking your outdoor skills to the next level.....we are currently taking applicants. You can PM me if interested, I will provide more details.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FIJI

Proud to be a part of it !!




"Be better than chance"


----------



## tbarden11

Amen, we had a real good meeting Thursday night with people interested in a mounted unit.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

I'm the chairman for ours up here. Our membership comes and goes. Lots of high and low angle rescues and ice rescue too.


----------



## hairyjoe123

Do I have to live in Geneses county to join? I am from Lapeer. What does the work involve? 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## tbarden11

hairyjoe123 said:


> Do I have to live in Geneses county to join? I am from Lapeer. What does the work involve?
> 
> Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


No, you do not have to live in Genesee county, in fact we have someone on our team from Lapeer. We do some of our training in the Hogbacks, which is in Laperr county. We are mainly a ground search team, called out when law enforcement needs help finding a lost/missing person, evidence recovery. We do a lot of navigation training, map reading, first aid training, extraction of injured subjects, radio communication. Everyone on our team has a different skill set. We plan on having a meet and greet sometime in June, at one of the Burton fire stations. I will provide details for those intetested.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tbarden11

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> I'm the chairman for ours up here. Our membership comes and goes. Lots of high and low angle rescues and ice rescue too.


Which county are you located? We are starting to really gain momentum here. Starting to gain more support from some local agencies.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Gogebic.


----------



## speedway2899

Pm sent


----------



## tbarden11

For those of you interested:
The Genesee County Search and Rescue team will be holding our next training on Thursday, June 7th, 18:00, at the Genesee County fairgrounds, located off of Mt. Morris road. We will be working on pace counts, long distance navigation using compasses, and GPS work. Anybody interested is welcome to attend. We are also hosting a Meet and Greet and anybody interested on Wednesday, June 20th, 18:00, at the new Burton firestation, located near the intersection of Belsey and Lapeer roads. If you are interested in gaining new outdoor skills, meeting like-minded people interested in outdoor activities, and volunteering your time to help people out, check us out. Feel free to PM me for more information.


----------



## HopeVergin

tbarden11
I am very interested in coming to join on June 20th and would like any info I may get. By Your post, It sound like the place To be . 

thanks for your time 
Hope


----------



## tbarden11

GENESEE COUNTY SEARCH AND RESCUE is looking for new members to join our ground search team. We are a volunteer organization trained to assist local authorities in the search for missing persons in and around the Genesee County area. We are comprised of people just like you who have a desire to be a part of something bigger than themself. We need ground search members, ATV teams, radio operato...rs..., staging managers and more. There's a place for everyone.

We conduct monthly training sessions where you'll learn navigation, search tactics. crime scene preservation and much more. 

So if you love the outdoors and have a desire to help, we invite you to attend our meet and greet session this Wednesday, June 20th from 6:00pm to 8:00pm at Burton Fire Station #2 located at the corner of Belsay and Lapeer Rds. 

Come on out and see what search and rescue is all about and let us show you how you fit. 

Doors open at 5:30pm. Must be at least 18 years of age. For questions or further info, please call 810-241-6650.

"Brought to you By Genesee County Search and Rescue a non-profit orginization"


----------

